# Used Rifles



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

So im looking into buying a Used rifle. What you guys look for when buying a new one? Wear and tear checkin the rifling? and how do you do that What do you look for on a used rifle?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

ReKooH,
If you're purchasing from a reputable gun dealer, usually they've shot the rifle and are aware of its' accuracy abilities...or lack thereof. It may be possible to go to a local rifle range (with one of the gun shop owners) and shoot the rifle to varify its' accuracy.

Otherwise, if you're purchasing off of an individual that you do not know...it would be buyer beware. :shake: Unless, you have a gunsmith friend that would be willing to take a look at the rifle for you. :wink:

Obvious poor maintenance issues with any weapon are indicators of or can be indicators of the poor condition and/or function of that weapon. A good shooting rifle, handgun, etc. is usually very well taken care of and only sold as a last resort.
Ask lots of questions...like:
* Why are you selling it?
* What was your use for it?
* Did you reload for it? (this can be very important, as some people tend to ruin a good rifle with improper reloads)
* What's your favorite cleaning solution? (this is sort of a "trick" question, as some may not clean their rifles as often as they should)
* What's your best and/or longest shot? (again, this may give you some indication of it's use)

Hope this helps!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

If you are buying from the Owner I like to find out what the primary use of the rifle was
Personally I tend to shy away from prarie dog riggs and rifles tricked out by the seller - they can have alot of rounds run through them without showing wear on the stock or action. I don't want my second purchase to be a new barrel. The exception is large calibur rifles - few people run a 1,000 rounds through say 270 and larger (308 can be the exception).

Also why are they selling it if it is such a good rifle (if you know they need cash or never use it - it may make sense) - I'm always leery of vague I just want something different responses.

Proof is in the pudding - test fire at range if at all possible


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I look for damage to the crown and the chamber throat, new or used.

Past that, its a crapshoot even with a new rifle (albeit less so new than used) until you can actually shoot it.


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always bought used rifles and I always ask why there selling It most people will be honest also check out the bore make sure the rifleing is good and that the action is tight. I never have had a problem buying used and I prefer it


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is what I look for
Over all quality (Rust, Pitting, rebluing, cracks, scratches)
Muzzle \ crown (dings, dents, rough spots on the crown, anything that will affect quality)
Pull the bolt
Look at bolt face there should be no pitting. (Pitting here usually indicated over pressure hand loads)
Look at bolt lugs (if you can see wear on the lugs it should be fully across both lugs) if it is not it is something that can cause issues. Most factory rifles will only have wear on one or both but in only a small part. *see below
Look down the tube. Bore scope it if you have one. (look for things that are not what they should be)
Run your fingers over the tube to make sure there are no bulges you can not see.
Replace bolt and work action a few times. Just want to make sure it does not bind.

My Grandfather had an BSA 22-250 and when he first bought it only one lug had any wear on it. He shot it like that for years on the PD fields in ND and SD. After a few years he started having problems with his brass. They were coming apart. After looking at everything he noticed that the wear pattern on the lugs was now almost one full lug and part of the second one. He took the rifle in and had the head space checked. The smith told him the rifle had excessive headspace. He did set the barrel back for him and lapped the lugs. He shot the rifle for a few more years until he got rid of it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most of my firearms were bought used. I have only bought from a gun shop that has their own range to test a fire arm I may want to buy. *OR*A gun shop that has a money back policy so I can return afire arm I found not to my liking. so far every one I have bought has worked excellent.

Condition condition is every thing in my books.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you do buy used, especially in rifles, I have found they need a thorough cleaning. Most people have no idea how to clean a barrel and there will be numerous layers of copper/lead/carbon. Of course that might be a good thing because bad cleaning can do more damage than anything, especially with the wrong tools.

I have at least 6 buddies that thought there highpowered rifles were shot out, most of the rifles being less than 20 years old, and I had to explain to them that unless they were running about 2-300 rounds a year out of them or got them hot enough to brand cattle, they shouldn't be close to that. Then I asked them what their cleaning habits were, which ranged from nothing, to I run a can of carb cleaner down the barrel every year, to I bore snake it once in a while.

So, they pay me to clean them and whalla, they shoot great again.


----------

